# What's the story behind your avatar and forum name?



## Lhunithiliel

The title of the thread tells it all.
And here's something more...
What has made you choose THIS avatar? How did you come to the idea of chosing this particular picture? What does it show/express...? And why do you change it from time to time (IF you do)?
And your TTF-name? How did you chose it? Does it have a meaning?
******
As for me, I, being "in love" with the misterious race of the Elves and the beauty of that mythical land Valinor, decided to combine them both. As for Valinor I think I have found a very good picture - misterious, beautiful and with the star of Earendil..., the seas...
As for the "elf" - part.... well I could not find anything else that could look "elvish"-ly enigmatic and I liked this photo of Liv...
Then Nom assembled the pictures (Thank you, Nom!) and here it is.

As for my forum name, I received it from the "Barrow-downs" site. There the "Name generator" gave it as the Beleriand Elvish for "_a lonely eagle_". I liked it so I accepted it.

**

Now, it's YOUR turn!


----------



## Mablung

Hmmmmmm well my name wasnt hard and it is as you all know: Mablung whos character 1 I rather liked and 2 his name is just cool Faramir was already taken. The rangers are my favorite characters in Tolkien's books I don't know why something just clicks about them. My avatar wins the most unorignal Im sure since I just chose a random image that looked good since my original choice couldn't be cut down properly so its basically a place holder until TTT comes out and I can get an image of that Mablung to put here (YES He is in the movies and have seen a picture of him offline... he actually looked a bit creepy in that particular picture but thats ok.) .


----------



## Arvedui

The name first:
I actually came up with the name while trying to learn as much as possible about Arnor and the ancestors of Aragorn. I have always wished there were more about the lost kingdom of Arnor to be found, as I find that part of ME the least described in Tolkien's works. And the Last-king came natural as a name-selection.

The avatar? Well, I haven't yet found a picture or drawing of Arvedui, or someone who might be him. And believe me, I have searched! On one of my searches across the Net, I found this image, which I thought was beautiful and descriptive. So, until I find an image of Arvedui, I will, probably, keep this one.


----------



## Rangerdave

1. My name is Dave and I was at one time a Ranger.
(Special Forces Dave just doesn't have the same ring to it.) 

2. I like penguins, especially Opus.
(past avies have included Fozzie Bear, Kermit the Frog, and Ralph Wiggum) 

Kinda dull huh?

RD


----------



## Anamatar IV

Avatar:

I like Elendil. End of story but really. I ran a search on Elendil for a new avatar and this came up (Nom made it into the really cool journeyman/heren istarion one.)

Name:

I had just read a part of the appendixes in RotK and I had read the list of the kings of Numenor and Atanamir stood out. But when I was registering I couldnt remember the name! So I put what I thought it was. You could be looking at Atanamir IV


----------



## Khamul

We are supposed to have a reason? I was just searching google images for some good avatars, and have stumbled across quite a few that I found quite funny.


----------



## Ithrynluin

All my avatars are Tolkien-based...and they express the things I like in one way or another.
This current avatar of mine is a painting of The Tower of the Moon by Ted Nasmith. This probably can't be seen very well, so here's the picture. I think it's a stunning piece of art. When I first saw it my initial reaction was "Wow".
The changing colours... well I think they're very neat and Christmas is coming so we need something Christmas-y, e.g. Christmas lights (we already have a Christmas tree 
---> see Eledhwen's avatar).

My name? I couldn't think of something I REALLY wanted to have as a name, so I chose "ithrynluin," the Blue Wizards, because they are Maiar and their destiny is pretty mysterious and shrouded in mist.


----------



## Talierin

Name:

I originally made it up for a character in a story I was writing, but I liked it so much that I use it now for all my net stuff. The story is long since dead, but the name lives on.

Avatar:

I change my avatar a lot, mostly to reflect my mood, but the current Calvin and Hobbes avatar is because a) I love Calvin and Hobbes, b)Goldberry insisted I put one of my C&H avvies back on, and c) I've been in a really good mood lately, and I'm feeling bouncy bouncy bouncy.


----------



## ILLOTRTM

I don't have an avatar because... because... actually, I dunno. I guess I've just never gotten around to getting one! Maybe someday...

Name:
Heeheehee, I've had SOOOOO many people ask me about my name! However, I have a policy: I only tell it to people who try to guess what it means. It stands for something. I thought that was obvious in the beginning, until people started asking me how to pronounce it!


----------



## Azog

Me and my friends were fooling around, and one of them thought that he could ollie off of the roof. We, being teens, urged him to do so, and I got a great pic of him right before he fell and broke both legs. Luckily, that is all that he broke. He would do it again too.


----------



## Uminya

AVATAR:

The sun-looking thing is the zia symbol of friendship, and the figure is of kokopelli, the flute-player. Both are Pueblo symbols (the red zia on the yellow field is also the flag of New Mexico)

NAME:

A great king of Gondor...and I like humans. The name has a pleasant sound and interesting meaning, too.


----------



## Aerin

Forum Name... hmm... Talierin convinced me to join (not really hard - after Redwall, LotR was the big thing we had in common when we met, heehee), and I couldn't think of a good LotR name that hadn't been taken. A book I was (re)reading at the time was Robin McKinley's The Hero and the Crown, in which Aerin was the main character. (Funny coincidence: Tal says I'm just like Aerin from the books..)

Avatar? Weeeeeeell... I was traipsing through the forest late one night, and the words "Sea Shell" were whispered into my ear by a small lightning bug, who, when I kissed him, turned into a handsome prince and... *ahem*

I was bored on MSN one night, and decided to change my screen name. The words "Neurotic Turtle" popped into my head, and I immediately went to go find a picture of a turtle. 

10 points for the first person who can point out why the animal in the picture is a turtle, and not a tortoise.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

Hey, thank you folks for sharing all this! 

Talierin, your avatars always make me smile...especially the present It's killing me!  What a dance!

Azog, as you know, I LOVED your previous avatar! I was ready to search for that thread of "the best avatar" and vote for yours ...Now you have changed it! 

Aerin, why "triste"? .....if this is the spannish word


----------



## Aerin

It's actually the French word triste... and it's a long story...


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by Aerin _
> *10 points for the first person who can point out why the animal in the picture is a turtle, and not a tortoise.  *



You mean other than the fact that Tortoises (tortoisi?) can't swim? what is the plural of tortoise? 
They do however do a very good rock impersonation if submerged.

Is the avie a pic of the Great God Om?


> Now consider the tortoise and the eagle.
> 
> The tortoise is a ground-living creature. It is impossible to live nearer the ground without being under it. Its horizons are a few inches away. It has about as good a turn of speed as you need to hunt down a lettuce. It has survived while the rest of evolution flowed past it by being, on the whole, no threat to anyone and too much trouble to eat.
> 
> And then there is the eagle. A creature of the air and high places, whose horizons go all the way to the edge of the world. Eyesight keen enough to spot the rustle of some small and squeaky creature half a mile away. All power, all control. Lightning death on wings. Talons and claws enough to make a meal of anything smaller than it is and at least take a hurried snack out of anything bigger.
> 
> And yet the eagle will sit for hours on the crag and survey the kingdoms of the world until it spots a distant movement and then it will focus, focus, focus on the small shell wobbling among the bushes down there on the desert. And it will leap...
> 
> And a minute later the tortoise finds the world dropping away from it. And it sees the world for the first time, no longer one inch from the ground but five hundred feet above it, and it thinks: what a great friend I have in the eagle.
> 
> And then the eagle lets go.
> 
> And almost always the tortoise plunges to its death. Everyone knows why the tortoise does this. Gravity is a habit that is hard to shake off. No one knows why the eagle does this. There's good eating on a tortoise but, considering the effort involved, there's much better eating on practically anything else. It's simply the delight of eagles to torment tortoises.
> 
> But of course, what the eagle does not realize is that it is participating in a very crude form of natural selection.
> 
> One day a tortoise will learn how to fly.
> 
> Terry Pratchett, Small Gods



Sorry, I couldn't resist
RD


----------



## Éomond

~Well, my first name was Isildur because it was a name metioned a bit so I choose it. But now have changed it (thanks WB!) to Éomond. I didn't like being a "dead" guy in a sense and I'm really liking men and the people of Rohan, they're so cool from the books. I also liked the dash thingy above the E, and wanted something close to Theoden or Éomer of Éothian, and Éomond just sounded cool to me!
~As for my av. I tend to change it *very* often, I usually look for the better looking next best thing, but, I only have *Paint* on my computer so it's hard to make avatars. 
~As for the one I have, it's the Brooch of Rohan. If you can't tell is a horse with some swirlys, I like this one and might keep it for a while.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Sorry, I couldn't resist
> RD *


And I am HAPPY you couldn't ! 
Your story helped me wake up better than the two mugs of coffee I 've just had  !
Especially this part: (I just can't resist not quoting it  )


> And a minute later the tortoise finds the world dropping away from it. And it sees the world for the first time, no longer one inch from the ground but five hundred feet above it, and it thinks: *what a great friend I have in the eagle.*
> 
> And then the eagle lets go.
> 
> And almost always the tortoise plunges to its death. *Everyone knows why the tortoise does this. Gravity is a habit that is hard to shake off.* No one knows why the eagle does this. There's good eating on a tortoise but, considering the effort involved, there's much better eating on practically anything else. It's simply the delight of eagles to torment tortoises.



Thank you RD!


----------



## Gil-Galad

Well,I chose that name because Gil-Galad is my favourite character and because I like the meaning of the name:"Star of Radiance".
My avatar is again the face of Gil-Galad from the movie LOTR.In the very beginning of the movie there two short scenes in which Gil-Galad kills an enemy with Aeglos and the elves who have the three rings of elves are shown.
I want to thank to Ithrynluin and Nym,because if weren't they I wouldn't have this avatar.They give it mo as a present.
Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Goldberry344

Well, my fav. character in tolkiens works is Tom Bombadil, but im a girl. so used Goldberry. At the time there was no other user with the name goldberry, but for some reason i just added a 344 after it. dont ask me

my old av was really self explanitory, but this one is a bunch of grateful dead bears. i was named after a greatful dead song. and they rock my socks.


----------



## *Lady Arwen*

Well my username is *Lady Arwen* because I like Arwen. 
I put the * in the begining and in the end because the already was a Lady Arwen.

My avatar ia about TTT sinceI really wan to see it!


----------



## Elennainie

> this one is a bunch of grateful dead bears. i was named after a greatful dead song. and they rock my socks.


Another Dead fan!!    Yay! What's your favorite Dead song? Mine are Scarlet Fire and China Cat Sunflower. I miss going to Dead shows soooo much! My last show was in Charlotte.

As for my name, it means "star lament" because there is too much light pollution where I live and I am sad that I can't see the stars.  Also, I always liked the sad characters like Niniel and Nienna.

My avatar is just supposed to be me - Elennainië, but it's actually an illustration by Rackham for Wagner's Ring, a story about a powerful magic ring which brings despair to everyone who owns it...sounding familiar? Thanks to Nóm for making it into an avatar for me!


----------



## Goldberry344

well, im only 15 so the last dead show i went to was when i was like 2, but i love the song "Althea" cause i was named after it, but my all time fav is Sugar Magnolia......


----------



## Lhunithiliel

*... AND YOUR SIGNATURE...*

Yes! Let us also speak about our signatures 

How did you decide to chose this one?

I change mine whenever I read sth. that moves me greatly. I prefer it to be in Elvish (whatever "dialect" it might be!).


----------



## Elennainie

> well, im only 15 so the last dead show i went to was when i was like 2, but i love the song "Althea" cause i was named after it, but my all time fav is Sugar Magnolia......


 Wow, named after Althea, cool! I named my dog Tennessee Jed after that song, but your name is much prettier!  I guess that would have made you 7 when Jerry died  Sugar Magnolia is so pretty too!


----------



## Éomond

My sig. lets see:

Fomer Isildur: self explained

Then it's the two guilds I'm in.

I just like that quote


----------



## Talierin

My current one is from the Beach Boys as most of you (I hope) prolly know... but usually mine are from enya or loreena mckennitt


----------



## Uminya

My sig is my favorite MLK Jr. Quote (I have another that used to be in my sig but is now in my Bio)


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Well... Er as you can see my username is Húrin Thalion and I have it because, er, it is a rather long story for two words but I'll post it anyway. 

Well I could start by reminding all of the unforgettable (paradoxical?) chapter in the Silmarillion about Húrin Thalion and his children. The first I admire with him is his and the rest of the men from Dor-Lómin's attitude, when they in the saddest of all battles decided not to retreat but hold their ground. They sent away Turgon and the Gondolindrim to save the last of the high elven kingdoms in middle earth, and they held the pass of Sirion against all the hordes of Morgoth Bauglir. At the fifth day, Húrin's brother, Huor, was slain by a poisoned arrow in the eye and the orcs killed the rest of the men of Hador's house and made of their heads a pile that gleamed of gold in the sinking sun. Last of all Húrin stood alone, he then threw away his shield and wielded his axe with both hands. For each enemy he hewed he shouted: "Aurë entuluva!" "Day shall come!" 

Húrin knew that all this would happen when he advised Turgon to leave but still he did this uncomprehendable sacrifice, he was after that battle prisoner in Angband for 28 years but even then he kept resisting and even scorning Morgoth. He was put on the highest peak of Thangorodrim and forced to watch his family's misery. As the peak of all this he comes to his children's grave and meets there his now old and weary wife. She then dies and his family is eradicated. Full of grief he then comes to the vicinity of the hidden realm Gondolin, and searches long for the gates but he cannot find them. At last he stands up and shiuts: "Turgon, Turgon, rememmber the marsh of Serech! Turgon, why will you not listen in your hidden halls?" But the only thibng that answered him was the sound of the wind sweeping through the dry grass. "That is how they hissed in serech at sundown." He said and then the sun sunk beyond the the mountains.

Need I say more?


----------



## Goldberry344

my sig is 100% original...  and the bottom part is cause i was kinda ****y so i added it in to make myself feel better, i dont know. to make a statement.





> Wow, named after Althea, cool! I named my dog Tennessee Jed after that song, but your name is much prettier! I guess that would have made you 7 when Jerry died Sugar Magnolia is so pretty too!



my mom and dad were dead heads... they would go around with me at a concert and i was the little dead head. My dad's best friend's daughter (in other words, the girl i spent all my elementary school years playing with) is named cassidy after another GD song. they rock.


----------



## Arvedui

My sig?
I want my sig to say something, both to myself and to others. When I feel I have found some words of wisdom, I put it there.


----------



## Mablung

Mine is just to take up space because it looks odd not having one.


----------



## Lhunithiliel

> _Originally posted by Walter _
> *........and that does't violate any copyrights...  *



Rrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## FREEDOM!

> _Originally posted by ILLOTRTM _
> *I don't have an avatar because... because... actually, I dunno. I guess I've just never gotten around to getting one! Maybe someday...
> 
> Name:
> Heeheehee, I've had SOOOOO many people ask me about my name! However, I have a policy: I only tell it to people who try to guess what it means. It stands for something. I thought that was obvious in the beginning, until people started asking me how to pronounce it!  *


Does yours stand for I Love Lord Of The Rings The Movie?


----------



## munchkin

Well, here it is;

Signature: Well, it IS Christmas time, isnt it?

User Name: Its my nickname. I got it because I am kinda short, and when I used to play 4-square(you all know what THAT is, right?), I'd get down on my knees(well, not really on my knees, but kinda. I scrunch down as far as my knees would bend. I'm not sure what to call that. Maybe "Munchkin Style"....) and play like that, and it stuck. Pretty intresting, huh?

Avatar: Does ANYONE see an avatar here?


----------



## Lossengondiel

i recently read the most awesome series called "Water" by Kara Dalkey. It was amazing and I loved the whole story line. It takes place in Atlantis (thence my location), and well, the user title...i just think Anya is a really pretty name and the hero of the story was kinda like a princess...


----------



## Beruthiel

Well, I don't have an avatar yet, and I haven't added a signature yet. So, about the name...
The cats of Queen Beruthiel are mentioned in the Lord of the Rings. I am owned by a houseful of cats, so it seemed fitting.
The gory details: I had three cats up until a year and a half ago. We decided to adopt one more. Turns out she was pregnant when we adopted her, but no one knew at the time. She had 6 kittens, none of whom we were able to adopt out. We kept them all. Yes, I have ten cats. Fortunately, I have a three level house with plenty of room for them to roam. It's insanity, but a wonderful insanity. Loads of purrs. Cat hair on all my clothes. Kitties to curl up next to me at night and keep me warm. 
It's nothing I would have deliberately chosen, but it is something I would never give up.


----------



## FREEDOM!

Name: My name comes from the Freedom that America has.

Avatar: my Avatar is Arwen cause Liv Tyler is so dang HOTT!

Sig: my sig is pretty self explanatory


----------



## Khamul

You are a guy? Oops.


----------



## FREEDOM!

Yes i am a guy.

Don't worry about it tho cause so did Beorn.


----------



## Wolfshead

Here goes... I figured that if I chose some strange RP nick, I'd get bored of it, get it changed and then general chaos would ensue. So I merely took my first name, took my second name, and removed the space between them. And there you have it, CraigSmith 

As for my avatar, it's Eddie. Eddie being the mascot-type-thing for the incredibly good heavy metal band, Iron Maiden. In this particular picture, he represents The Trooper from the song also entitled that. As to why I chose it, well, it's cool, isn't it?

And my sig. I changed it earlier on today from _This week, I have mostly been eating... Acorns_ being from The Fast Show, a sketch show on the BBC. Very funny. And now I have changed it to _I've had a great time, but this wasn't it - Groucho Marx_, because it's quite a good quote.

I seem to be quite a boring person, really  No hidden meanings, revelations or anything much.


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Oh yeah, I forgot to post my avatar's background here! It is my girlfriends name in Tnegwar letters. Okay I won't keep you wondering, Mathilda it is with those strange latin letters. That is the only heraldic I need.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## FREEDOM!

OHH, i thought u were a girl!     

And latin is cool!


----------



## Húrin Thalion

Yes but I don't speak or write latin, just a little. These letters I use now are latin just as our numbers are arabic.

Húrin Thalion


----------



## Ecthelion

I chose my name because ecthelion killed Gothmog the Balrog and humans are cool. My avatar, thought it looked cool. Sig, The poster formerly known as Nain Ironfoot- I just thought it was funny since Prince is the artist formerly known as Prince. The rest of my sig is just because I felt like putting it there and I want to free the monkeys and I know lots about Weezer so I copied the people who put Expert Tolkienologist and put in Weezer.


----------



## Aragorns_girl00

my name- self explanatory
my sig- self-explanatory
my title- can't figure out how to get one...
that's about it.


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Aragorns_girl00 _
> *my title- can't figure out how to get one...*


 Go to *user cp*, at the top. Then go to *Edit Profile* and you will see the Custom Title thing. Type one in there, and press *Submit Modifications*. Do *not* press the *Reset* button after typing your title.


----------



## MacAddict

*The Name*

I found my avatar on www.macaddict.com one day and it sat on my Hard Drive for months until i had a use for it. Here.

My name is actually a Magazine (The Best Mac Mag on the planet i might add) And I like it so much that I use it wherever its not taken.

~MacAddict

Note: More info to follow


----------



## HLGStrider

For the life of me I can't remember what my sig is... 

Anyway, AGAIN...

HLG- My initials...
Strider- My dream man

Some people on here know what the initial H stands for or even what the L stands for and I think I may have let the G slip to Firnovian on e-mail... 

Elgee, of course, because H LG LG Elgee...

The Avatar will eventually change... but it is because of a story I wrote involving hungry cows.... and so is my user title which will also change.

My mission is to entertain or at least confuse.

Gosh.. that'd make a great signature!


----------



## Chymaera

My avatar shows that 

I am a member of the Guild of Ost-in-Edhil
The Standard of Rohan [A white horse on a green field]
The White Tree of Gondor [the Standard of the King]
The Symbol of the Tolkien Wiki Community [A roving band of miscreants who know everything]
[/list=1]

When I came up with my user-name I did not have Tolkien on my mind[I think I had a server head injury at the time].

My signature; is self expanatory and short enough to starve off picky Moderators 

To Elgee: Congratulations on finding Twitterpation I was there once but it is not health to be there all the time. So enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Rangerdave

*Re: ... AND YOUR SIGNATURE...*



> _Originally posted by Lhunithiliel _
> *Yes! Let us also speak about our signatures
> 
> How did you decide to chose this one?
> 
> I change mine whenever I read sth. that moves me greatly. I prefer it to be in Elvish (whatever "dialect" it might be!). *




My signature seems to change from time to time. At the time I post this, my signature is


> O for a Muse of fire, that would ascend the brightest heaven of invention, a kingdom for a stage, princes to act, and monarchs to behold the swelling scene!



I will be very impressed if anyone knows what that line is from and which character spoke it.*** The first one to post a correct answer will win 1000 good-on-ya points which are completely useless and redeemable for nothing, but you can still say that you won.

I know that Elgee already knows this one, so don't spoil it for others

***(without looking it up of course)

RD


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Chymaera _
> *When I came up with my user-name I did not have Tolkien on my mind[I think I had a server head injury at the time].*


 Wasn't Chymaera the killer virus in Mission Impossible 2? Well, it was, but is that where you got the idea from? It could be spelled differently, though.


----------



## HLGStrider

I am flattered that you think I would know... and I think I do...

Chymera was a three headed monster in Greek myth killed by Belthron... Belethron... that's wrong... He was the one who rode Pegasus the winged horse who came from Medusa's neck...

anyway, the beast had a lion, goat, and I want to say dragon head... but dragon is wrong... snake maybe.

It was killed by Belthron or whatever his name was dropping a lump of lead down its throat.


----------



## Wolfshead

Yeah, I remembered about it being from Greek mythology sometime after posting, but then decided I couldn't be bothered going to edit my post. Too busy playing _Fellowship Of The Ring_...


----------



## Chymaera

> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *Wasn't Chymaera the killer virus in Mission Impossible 2? Well, it was, but is that where you got the idea from? It could be spelled differently, though. *


Yes, that is true. Elgee is also right 

So some where in between the Greek Myth and the release of Mission Impossible 2 I started useing that name on the Net.  

Actually I had concidered using the name 'Daeron', but that guy just didn't have those redeeming factors that would have made the name more comfortable.


----------



## Lorien

If anyone can explain to me why I chose Lorien I'd be much obliged. Really...I don't know why I chose it and I don't know why I don't try and get WM to change it for me. 

Avatar- Hmm, I come bringing offerings of Led Zeppelin IV  Its a symbol they used.

Signature- Well, I'm a Ayn Rand follower, and I kinda liked the line from the book, it meant something to me. The second sentence is something about me being a SB (which for the sake of everyone's sanity, I will not elaborate as to what it stands for). And I would like everyone to note this title was forced upon me by very wicked and evil people (you know who you all are).


----------



## Lord of Ry'leh

Well as for my name, HP Lovecraft is another of my favorite authors. Most of the Tolkien names I wanted were already taken so I chose a Lovecraftian one.

Don't have an avatar yet...

And my signature is a poem in (Quenya?) from the book and I always liked it even though I don't understand it.


----------



## HLGStrider

Can anyone remember what the killer virus in the book Rainbow 6 was? I've been torturing myself all night over it ever since we brought up Chymera... Was it Hydra? No, it couldn't have been... sigh!

Your sig is too long, Lord R. It needs to be three lines or less. Try decreasing the font to small... or not doing it in poem form or something like that.


----------



## Gil-Galad

Hey,what happened to my beautiful Elgee?!!!!!What is that cow?!!!!!A Hungry Cow?I hope it is not Mad Cow.........


----------



## Aerin

Oh, Lorien, stop complaining. You know you've earned your names.   Everyone in the Somalian Army (their identities are known only to the others in the Army) has earned their names... mostly.


----------



## HLGStrider

> Hey,what happened to my beautiful Elgee?!!!!!What is that cow?!!!!!A Hungry Cow?I hope it is not Mad Cow.........



Go the Prancing Pony and look for a thread entitled a short story for your perusal.

It'll explain my avatar... I already scared RD with the cow. It's the Kung Cow... or something like that...


----------



## Celebthôl

me name i got from the back of the Sil "Celebthôl" it means Silverhelm  , and i dont have an avatar to explain...oh well maybe if i get round to it   !

Thôl


----------



## HLGStrider

Now I have a weird Giraffe... after a kids song on my baby sissy's Raffi CD.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Name: I just love hobbits, and I'm short.

Title: My first name in Quenya.

Avatar: I was surfing once (a swords site, of all places) and I found this pic. I totally loved the brooches in the movie so I've been using it for a while now.

Siggy: I change my siggy a lot, but right now I have links to the guilds I'm in, my status as Harmonica Player for the Golden Axe Inn , and a line from the song that Merry and Pippin sang in the Green Dragon that was cut out of the movie. The song was based off a poem in FotR, I think.

*ILLOTRTM: Does your name stand for I Love Lord of the Rings Too Much?*


----------



## Anamatar IV

My new avvy: I like having avatars that I make. this is my latest work.

My sig:

I always have the Dr. Seuss part. Always. I just like it. Then I have my guild associations...for 2 of them (I can't fit any others)

But that first part is changing. Right now I have it which explains my getting loads and loads of emails with viruses attached to them.


----------



## Éomond

My new avatar (since I got to barrow the movie for a while) is the Black Knight and King Arthur in Monty Python and the Holy Grail! I just love that movie.

My new sig. is the guilds I'm in and of course, Jesus Christ is the best!


----------



## HLGStrider

More explanations...
I'm doing a Bambi theme and I felt like a pretty flower... he he

You know I am almost to the sacred, amazing, wonderful

3333! 

THAT IS A BEAUTIFUL NUMBER... A NUMBER TO BE STARED AT! I LOVE IT! MY NUMBER! HORRAY! MAKES ME SO HAPPY!

I'll probably get cut down by a mod cleaning before I get there but 3333 is sooooooooooooooo beautiful.


----------



## greypilgrim

I want one! How do I get one?


----------



## de_uda

well de-uda is elvish for wombat, my fav animal.
de from WOMan and uda from BATtle.


----------



## Valdarmyr

First, I just wanted to say I luv you guys! This is the coolest forum...we've got so many members it's a true virtual community...and the spirit or feeling of this forum to me is uplifting, even though, just like regular family members, we disagree now and then, but that's okay. "Thanks for being you."

So, I've got my avatar because I'm really intrigued by the palatiri and "secret" and powerful modes of communication, or types of communication that are different. I may make some changes to this avatar. 

My name...well, I made it up because I like the sound of it (VAL-der-meer) and because I wanted a name that sounded like it was a warrior's and sounded vaguely like a Viking name too!


----------



## Wolfshead

> _Originally posted by Valdarmyr _
> *My name...well, I made it up because I like the sound of it (VAL-der-meer) and because I wanted a name that sounded like it was a warrior's and sounded vaguely like a Viking name too! *


 Or quite possibly Russian, Eastern European at least


----------



## Éomond

Ok, I just have to say what my Custom title and Location are/mean. Well, they're Rohirric (language of the Rohirrim) and my CT means "horse-lord" or "horse-folk" and my location is means/is Rohan


----------



## 33Peregrin

I chose 33 Peregrin because... I don't know. I just think Pippin is great and wherever I go I carry around my little Pippin action figure from Burger King. 33 comes from Frodo's age at the beggining of LOTR, of course. I just like that number! I kind of wish I had put more thought into my user name. But I'll keep it... I just kind of like it.

I don't have an avatar yet, but when I get one, it will be Pippin.


----------



## FoolOfATook

This thread might be the appropriate place to ask a question that's been on my mind ever since I added my Avatar. The other day, my dad (a Tolkien fan of long standing) visited the forum and looked at my profile. The very first thing he asked me was what my avatar was of. Did the shrinking of the picture I'm using render it unitelligible, or can you tell what the picture is?

As for the story behind my forum name, I just used my favorite line from the books, and then rationalized how it fitted me.


----------



## HLGStrider

It looks like a building... either a church or an elaborate greenhouse... I do not know which....


----------



## Talierin

Looks like Bag End by John Howe to me.


----------



## greypilgrim

I wish I could change my "name" from grey to "The Grey Fool.", but I don't know how. 
I did finally find an avatar, from someone on this forum.
Location changes depending on games I'm in here.
Sig usually is a quote from the book, depending on real-life circumstances. I'm also a Fool for "real". (proven)

You all are cooler to "talk" to than alot of people in my day, so keep talking, and keep it real!


----------



## Rangerdave

Just so anyone doesn't get the wrong idea. 
My current signature is in protest of military action.

Most of you I am sure are sharp enough to catch that, but you never know.

RD

10 points to anyone who can identify the speaker of this quote.


----------



## FoolOfATook

Richard III said that- well, at least Shakespeare's Richard Crookback did. I'd be surprised if the real Richard was that eloquent.


----------



## Ithrynluin

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *10 points to anyone who can identify the speaker of this quote. *



10 _warning_ points?


----------



## HLGStrider

That'll be interesting...

At the moment mine is flirting with every male on the site... arent' I shameless?


----------



## Rangerdave

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Richard III said that- well, at least Shakespeare's Richard Crookback did. I'd be surprised if the real Richard was that eloquent. *



Huzah! All sing the praises of the Educated!

I try to drop a Shakespearean quote or two inot my lectures, it really quite depressing when most of my students either don't understand or think that I simply "talk funny"

RD


----------



## 33Peregrin

You guys, I just wanted to say how happy I am to have an avatar. I only joined last month, because my e- mail wasn't working. I wanted to resay some things. My username is 33 Peregrin. 33- Frodo's starting age, Peregrin- Pippin because of my Burger King Pippin action figure that goes everywhere with me. I love that little guy. My qoute is what it is because everytime I read that part, I get really happy how they say it in the book and movie! My location is the Grey Havens because I've been thinking of them a lot lately. My title is Poppy because when I first got my action figure, I was with my best friend and she didn't know who he was. I kept telling her it was Pippin, but she called him Poppy. That name kind of stuck on him, so I call him that and all of the Pippin names.


----------



## Rangerdave

New avatar by request.
You know who you are.

RD


----------



## munchkin

BTW, I love your avatar, Talierin. You always have awesome avatars!


----------



## Elbereth

Ok, let's see...I have to go back to the day I found this wonderful site. I had just got back from a month long visit in Maine. I had bought the Simarillion for the 8 hour bus ride back...and had read all but the last 5 chapters of the book...so when I was searching for a name. I had the Sil there for reference.

Here was my criteria: 
1. It had to be female
2. I had to be able to pronounce the name (and since I mispronounce most Elvish names...that eliminated about half of the female names for me)
3. I wanted a strong and intellegent character

Now I always loved the stories surrounding the Valar...so I checked that section first. Therefore, when I saw Elbereth, I got very excited! Not only did the name fit all my criteria...but the name was also so close to my real name that I knew I had to have it. When I tried the name in the system and got it without any trouble...I knew it was fate! Elbereth was the perfect name for me!!!

And that is how I got my name.

As for my avatar...well, I just grabbed something that looked like it could be a star and attatched it...haven't changed it since.

And my sig...I'm an rpg'er... and proud of the rpg roles that were given me...so I keep them on there. I guess I could change my sig but I have not found one that I really want ...so until then...my sig remains the same.


----------



## Wonko The Sane

Wonko The Sane is a character from So Long and Thanks for All the Fish by Douglas Adams.
I chose it cos my brother was on here as wonko and it was funny.
My avatar is a of Arwen's eye from a picture I drew.
The End.


----------



## ghostpoet

*names and sigs*

where did you get yours from???

Mine is ghostpoet- just a random thought really and my signiture is the last bit from a quote made by bob dylan.

What about you?


----------



## Aragorn21

Mine's from the Bible.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Treyar means Dark Fire and she is an elf in parts of my novel as wellas my personification. My sig is a challenge to Kenata during the Kenz Rebellion in which Treyar took part.


----------



## Dragon

my name is just 'cause I love dragons, and I use it no matter where I go... my sig is pretty much showing the guilds and other thingies I'm a part of...


----------



## FoolOfATook

My usernname is just my favorite line from LOTR. My sig is pretty straightforward. My location is a Bob Dylan reference, filtered through a Tolkien lens. For the little phrase under my username, I've referenced Elvis Costello (Everyday I Write the Book) and T.S. Eliot (Dares To Eat A Peach), and my current one (Darkling, I listen...) is a part of a line from one of my all time favorite poems, written by one of my all time favorite poets.


----------



## flame

my name, Flame started when i was writing a story. about a man names flame. (his nickname) and a choose that name.


----------



## MacAddict

My name came from the greatest Mac Magazine in the world, MacAddict! My sig is from a shirt on www.macsurfshop.com and the bottom part is from Kung Pow! Enter the Fist.


~MacAddict


----------



## HLGStrider

You know there is a thread already like this, almost exactly in Member Announcments.

You ought to check it out.


----------



## lossenandunewen

Avatar:

I think that's obvious lol

Name:
I tried to think of the longest, most complicated and difficult sounding and spelled name i could think of to confuse all of you! and it sounds elf-ly. Nah, i got it from a name generator when i was punching in random names to find the one i liked best

Etc:
Some penguins are crazy looking!! with the yellow mohawks and red evil eyes and teeth!! OMG... It scared the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Kailita

Hmm...interesting thread...

Well, Kailita is a Magdalanian name that I thought sounded like music when I first heard it...so I immediately fell in love with it, and it became one of my many nicknames. I considered using Palinta, my Kachitish name, but I decided to go with something different (since I usually tend to lean toward Kachitish names).

My avatar...*sob*...don't have one right now. But someday! Someday soon!

And my signature...well...usually it contains song lyrics that either make me think or make me smile...or a quote from a book, a story that I'm writing, or one of my friends...or a random observation or theory for life.


----------



## Celebthôl

my name i have said somewhere else and i cant be bothered to again, but my avatar, i LOOOOOOOVE The Legend Of Zelda games more than anything else and i think that they are the best games ever created and will never be topped....that is why i have a master sword in an anvil (for that is what it is  ) surrounded by a mystical forest....


----------



## Wolfshead

I changed my avatar last week sometime, so here is the updated explaination of it. Hang on, it's pretty much the same. It's Iron Maiden's Eddie, except from the _Brave New World_ album, rather than from _Piece Of Mind_. Yeah.


----------



## Emowyn

Ok well I'm not sure about my avatar but I can tell you why I got my name. Where I live it's a beautiful rolling countryside and it has many georgeous hills. I've also been told that I'm an elf. Not like one but I actually am one lol  So, I found the evlish for hills and for Maiden and merged them.

Emynwen = Emowyn = Hillmaid

The Amanoron on my avatar is elvish for Blessed Dawn. This has two meanings. One is a pun because I CANNOT get up in the morning  the other because like the dawn is the new begginning to a day, Emowyn is the new beginning of my rpg life 

EDIT: oooh! Actually I can tell you about my Avatar. 
Frame 1: Eowyn with a horse, quick history: Emowyn comes from Rohalath in the east which is a riding country like where I live. also she just so happens to have the same appearance desc at Eowyn.

Frame 2: Emowyn is her name  and Taur'las is her raner name meaning Wood leaf.

Frame 3: Just a random cool pic I really liked

Frame 4: Amanoron, the blessed dawn yay!


----------



## Wolfshead

Well, I have replaced my former Catch-22 sig with one from The Winter King by Bernard Cornwell. It's part of the Warlord Chronicles, which are Novels Of Arthur.


> One of the things I can't stand about Christians is their admiration of meekness. Imagine elevating meekness into a virtue! Meekness! Can you imagine a heaven filled only with the meek? What a dreadful idea. The food would get cold while everyone passed the dishes to everyone else - Merlin, The Winter King


I like the quote, and as a Pagan, Merlin did have a point, I sometimes feel that people are too meek and don't stick up for themselves. And the Christians in that particular book really are a bunch of morons.


----------



## Melko Belcha

Avatar is my bands logo from first cd, and my tattoo. Name is from Book of Lost Tales part II.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Lhunithiliel said:


> What has made you choose THIS avatar? How did you come to the idea of chosing this particular picture? What does it show/express...? And why do you change it from time to time (IF you do)? And your TTF-name? How did you chose it? Does it have a meaning?



Originally I was worried about being refused a name of my choice because someone else had it. So I chose a name that I was pretty sure no one would choose: Lotho Pimple!  I started out life on TTF as Lotho Pimple, and used an avatar that was a picture of one of the first dust jackets of LOTR. That went on for a number of months. Then I discovered that one of my very favorite characters — Barliman Butterbur — had been used by no one!

The history is this: When my kids were growing up back in the 60s, we were enamored of Tolkien. Mainly, I'd read _The Hobbit_ and _LOTR_ to the three of them (when they were old enough), and doing all the voices, taking all the parts. Great fun! Eventually it got to the point where we attended Tolkien events in public parks, etc., wearing costumes, having _mathom_ exchanges, and bringing decorated cakes, and so forth.

One night we had a big "hobbit costume party" at home, and as the "proprietor" of the party, I dressed up as Barliman Butterbur. We had all the food that was mentioned at Bilbo's party. I even wore an apron that said, 

*Barliman Butterbur*​*Worthy Keeper*​
And I've had a fondness for him ever since! I love the idea of being the proprietor of a pub! So when the movies came out, and when I found (to my astonishment!) that the name was unused on TTF, I made an avatar of David Waverley's face (as Barliman), and got Mike B to change my username.

Recently I got the bug to have an animated gif. Having Photoshop, I intended to teach myself how to make one, so I downloaded images from the internet of a picture of the sign of the Prancing Pony, a headshot of "Barliman," plus the main food items: beer, bread, cheese, and apples! (I notice that apples appear quite frequently in the PJ movies, almost a gastronomic icon! And let us not forget the apple that "left Sam's hand," striking Bill Ferny square on the nose ["Waste of a good apple," said Sam].)

But the task daunted me, and I was impatient, so I paid a buddy of mine, a Photoshop ACE (Adobe Certified Expert) to make the avatar you now see.

So that's the story behind my username and avatar.

Barley


----------



## Valandil

When I registered on my first Tolkien MB I chose the username 'Valandil' because of how enamored I am of the 'northern line' of Kings. I have carried it across to a couple other boards. I was too late to get 'Aragorn' or 'Elendil' without adding a number to it... and this name was a bit more obscure, so therefore a bit more unique to myself.

Just uploaded this avatar - and this is the only site where I use this one. You probably recognize it as 'Prince Valiant'... and, since 'Valiant' sounds somewhat like 'Valandil', and because Valandil came to the throne at a rather young age - I thought it would be fun to use. PLUS...  for some reason I've always pictured the northern kings looking something like Prince Valiant in their youth... tall, slim, dark hair cut straight across a bit above the shoulders...

For you unfamiliar with 'Prince Valiant' - it's a long-running comic strip here in the USA, begun in the 1930's by a man named Hal Foster. Valiant is a knight in King Arthur's court and is the son of the 'King of Thule' - a portion of modern Norway. When the strip started his father was in exile in England, but later Valiant helped re-establish him back in Thule!


----------



## Ol'gaffer

When I first came here (for the movies I might add.) I wanted a different nickname from all the others. I figured that Ol'gaffer would be appropriate as I'm neither or old or have any of the qualities of a gafferesque person. 

My Avatar has changed on more than one occasion, but now it seems to have stopped and become the Vampire Hunter D picture that is there currently. It's from one of my favorite anime films.


----------



## Talierin

Umm, I've prolly posted this somewheres on this thread before, but oh well...

Talierin is a name I made up for a very ancient and very bad story I wrote, I ditched the story, but I liked the name, started using it on here, and now it's my net name everywhere... it has absolutely nothing to do with Taliesin, as some people have assumed. It's prononced Talee-eRIN, or Tal-leer-rin, however you wish.

As for the avatar, I'd forgotten what it was until I posted in another thread just now... I like calvin and hobbes. But I think I'll go change it now.


----------



## Aragorn21

Betcha can't guess what my name's from. 


My avatar is ther because i think fire is kewl.


----------



## Aulë

If you can't figure out the origin of my name or avatar, I suggest you go have a CAT scan! 


Aragorn21 said:


> Betcha can't guess what my name's from.
> 
> 
> My avatar is ther because i think fire is kewl.


But where does the 21 come from?
I thought you were going to change it to just "Aragorn"? What happened to that idea.


----------



## Aragorn21

Aulë said:


> But where does the 21 come from?
> I thought you were going to change it to just "Aragorn"? What happened to that idea.


ah, 21 is my favorite number.  And I did ask Beorn, he just never got to it.


----------



## Aglarthalion

My username is just a random name I made up from the language dictionaries in the Silmarillion... as for my avatar, it's Jimmy Page, the greatest guitarist of all time. Ahem.


----------



## e.Blackstar

When I first got on the forum I was Feanor chica for lack of a better name, but I changed it to Gilfea because that's my actual elvish name. I ended up changing it to Treyar because that is my most-used interent screenname and also a character from one of my stories. And, me being indecisive, I just recently changed it to e.Blackstar, because that is my for-sure for-real psudeonym (or however you spell it) and it shall remain as e.Blackstar, I promise. 

My current avatar is a smiley face that I found on bookloaf.net and I think it is very cool because I used to ride around on a stick horse like that singing "Waltzing Matilda" (because I was a dweeb and it was the only song I knew with a horse in it) and and even now I am a huge fan of the ever-present "Let's Pretend!" 


And my siggy is just a link to my livejournal and one of my favorite tips from the 152 Things I would do if I was an Evil Overlord.


----------



## Beleg

Beleg's an elf. Mate of Turin. Wanted to pick a name from Silmarillion, it was the first one to come to my mind. 

I don't have a siggy or an avatar.


----------



## Starbrow

Starbrow is from Tolkien's short story "Smith of Wootton Major," one of my favorites. Smith is a human that is allowed to visit Faery at times and is called by the elves Starbrow. I like the elves better than humans and Starbrow seemed like a good name for a human who wanted to be an elf. By the way, although Starbrow is a male in the story, I'm a woman.

As for my avatar, Aragorn is my favorite character in LOTR and I like the more distant viewpoint.

Oh, and my signature contains my favorite bible verse.


----------



## greypilgrim

My avatar is one of my favorite clips from the films, Gandalf and Bilbo smoking in the Shire...and my siggy is my most favorite funny part of the hobbit.


----------



## lossenandunewen

i dunno why i chose this name.. It's a long and elegant name. As for my avatar... well it's me. what else can i say. Skunkington is the s/n i use for most message boards.


----------



## Corvis

Corvis is a name I usually like to use for a character when I'm writing a story. Also my picture of Tolkien is the same one from the back of by LOTR books. Their from the 1970's and I love them.


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> Chymera was a three headed monster in Greek myth killed by Belthron... Belethron... that's wrong... He was the one who rode Pegasus the winged horse who came from Medusa's neck...
> 
> anyway, the beast had a lion, goat, and I want to say dragon head... but dragon is wrong... snake maybe.


 
The Chimaera (most common latin spelling, but not the only one) had the head and forelegs of a lion, the body of a goat and the tail of a serpent.



HLGStrider said:


> Can anyone remember what the killer virus in the book Rainbow 6 was? I've been torturing myself all night over it ever since we brought up Chymera... Was it Hydra? No, it couldn't have been... sigh!


 
Siva, named after the Hindu goddess "The Destroyer". It was a mutated version of the ebola virus, encased in a sort of microcasing that gave it increased survival time, allowing it to travel airborne.

My forum name is my birthplace, and it's also a really cool word. My avatar is the cover of Dream Theater's CD single, "Lie", and is one of the most beautiful CD artwork designs I've seen. My sig is from Bob Dylan's song _Desolation Row_, which contains some of my favourite lyrics ever penned.


----------



## HLGStrider

I have twice been corrected on my monster description, but I am sticking to it! My childhood copy of "Greek Myths" has a picture of it with three heads just like I describe and I think it is much prettier that way. Humph. . .


----------



## Hammersmith

HLGStrider said:


> I have twice been corrected on my monster description, but I am sticking to it! My childhood copy of "Greek Myths" has a picture of it with three heads just like I describe and I think it is much prettier that way. Humph.


 
Oh, rather. Maybe this Chimaera bod has three lion heads? I've never read the original Greek of whatever source he's from, so I'd be willing to concede the point. Pretty old three headed goatbeasts work for me; the myth's probably so polluted by Roman writers and French Romanticists that I'd be wholly unsurprised if the Chimaera was a four fingered sparrow.


----------



## Durin's Bane

Btw. it's Belerophon (maybe spelled differently).

The 3-headed beast is the Hydra killed by Hercules (and every time you cut one of it's heads two new would spring out), and it's not goat-bodied. And actually roman writers simply copied greek myths but spelled the names wrong.


----------



## HLGStrider

Nah, this was a three headed thing killed by Belerephon. He had a spear tipped with lead and when he flew over the creature the fiery breath melted the spear tip. The lead trickled down the goat-head's throat, formed a lump in his stomach, and poisoned him/it/whatever.


----------



## Hammersmith

Durin's Bane said:


> Btw. it's Belerophon (maybe spelled differently).
> 
> The 3-headed beast is the Hydra killed by Hercules (and every time you cut one of it's heads two new would spring out), and it's not goat-bodied. And actually roman writers simply copied greek myths but spelled the names wrong.


I'm afraid Elgee is in the right, Durin's Bane. Herakles did indeed kill the Hydra, which was serpentine. The Chimaera was completely different, and made up of three creatures, with (in variations of the legend) one or more heads. Three-headed-ness is not unique to either creature, lest we forget. Cerberus had three head _and _three tails! The word Chimaera even today refers to that which is made up of three parts (usually a mythological or imaginary creature). Roman writers were terrible theives when regarding literature, but let's not take their due from them. Rome spawned her own great minds and poets, with original material that surpasses many Greek legends. And Americans spell things wrong too, but nobody blames *them*


----------



## Durin's Bane

I never said that the 3-headed-ness was unique, but I don't think anyone would mistake Hydra with Cerberus. 

And actually I've never heard of a three headed version of Chimaera before.
My other point was that the roman religion was entirely based on the greek one, yet they had more time to develop it...
And I think that there was also another myth concerning Belerophon killing something...
Hey, I forgot this was about the nick and avatar story.
The nick name just came up to my mind when I was filling the registration, and I don't have an avatar just cause the files would either end in the wrong way or would be to big...
P.S. OK this one fits perfectly: that's the demon hunter from Warcraft 3.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay

I can't remember if I've answered this question already--here or in a similar thread. Nonetheless, while my avatar speaks for himself, it has been pointed out to me in private correspondence that since my forum name is Arthur Vandelay, my av should depict George (or the presiding judge in the series finale), not Kramer. But I like things the way they are. You'll just have to deal with it.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Back on topic... 

AraCelebEarwen is a name that I made from reading in the back of The Sil. If you can't figure it out, it means, noble silver sea maiden. Nice and long, very cool!  My avatar? Liked the game, found the pic, won't change it for a while!  Kingdom Hearts is a very good game, good story, great fights, cool puzzles... too bad I never did more then watch my bros. play.


----------



## ingolmo

Being obsessed with all the people, cultures, places, and history of Tolkien's creations, I chose the name Ingolmo, meaning Loremaster in Quenya. My avatars are always changing, but they should have a cool fantasical look to them.


----------



## Shireman D

I live in a shire and have a D in my name: so that about wraps it up.


Shireman D.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13

I chose Tar-Elendil13 not only because I wanted an obscure Numenorian King's name (I was always more fascinated by the Edain more than the Eldar) and I always tag on the end my age at the time of the username's creation. That and it looks like my name on PE. As for my avatar, I decided I wanted the flag of the ABSOLUTE COOLEST STATE EVER!!!!  However, I might decide that I want a flag of the coolest country ever (CSA). New Edit: Now I have an avatar of my favorite Baseball team. May change soon.

TE13


----------



## Wraithguard

This will sum up a lot of krap with me. I was at a loss for a name and since Silent Hill 4 wasn't out at the time I couldn't use The Conjurer so I used Wraithguard which is derived from The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind. If you have played through the main storyline, it is the legendary gauntlet that allows you blah blah blah. My avatar is Walter Sullivan, the 'dead' serial killer from Silent Hill 4 that constantly kicks your arse up and down the screen. I'm waiting to get an official Sullivan avatar because I made this one from a screenshot so the quality is poor. My other avatars are random people from Silent Hill but I'll be sticking with Sullivan for a long time.


----------



## Gúthwinë

Mines pretty simple :

Name: Well most of the characters in lotr were Warriors (Duh!) And the 93 is my birthday

Avatar: Easy, Aragorn is my favourite character.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Wraithguard said:


> I'm waiting to get an official Sullivan avatar because I made this one from a screenshot so the quality is poor. My other avatars are random people from Silent Hill but I'll be sticking with Sullivan for a long time.



POOR?!  *gulp* looks like a good pic to me... *shivers* He's creepy!


----------



## Wraithguard

Just wait for my new avatars when Silent Hill 5 comes out in 2006. The protagonist is supposed to be a "Mental Hospital Patient" so you can just imagine the fun I'll have with that one.  I just wish I could get at least ONE picture of the _actual_ Conjurer from Silent Hill 4. That would make for a sweet avatar.


----------



## e.Blackstar

I just changed my av...I guess it just goes with my user title. Face in the Crowd...yup. I love the pic that I used for my avvy but I couldn't get it small enough to use while still big enough to see...


----------



## baragund

There's a similar thread over in The Hall of Fire but I'll repeat my thing here...

I picked "Baragund" for several reasons. First, I chose a Mannish character because my RL personality best fits the Mannish traits that Tolkien described in his writings, especially the Edain of the First Age. I picked a "bit part" player in the mythology because taking the name of a leading character like, say, Beren or Hurin struck me as presumptuous. Finally, I just love the story of Barahir and his heroic, desperate band of 12 companions who bedeviled the forces of evil who were occupying their homeland.

The avatar I took from a web site devoted to Tolkien illustrations. It's supposed to be Lothlorien but it struck me how Tarn Aeluin, the hideout of Barahir and companions in Dorthonion, should look.

The signature is straightforward. There used to be a Guild of Scholars here and I belonged to that.

My Deep Thought reflects my cry of bewilderment and frustration in a world that can be pretty crazy. It is a line that Scrooge uttered in "A Christmas Carol" and it always made me chuckle.


----------



## Ingwë

You know who's Ingwë - he is the High King of the Elves. I like the Vanyar so I chose this name. I like it. I don't know why no one used it before 
And about my avatar... I found it when the thread *oooooh, pretty! Elgee likes...* was young. Then I searched the web and I found this picture  I still like it. Now it is kinda of a cult (I don't think that is the rinht word in English. We use it in Bulgarian when we want to express something special, something that has become symbolically). 
Well, I add the picture because after a while I will use another avatar. But I don't think I will change this one till the end of the year


----------



## Eledhwen

Yesterday, I went up White Horse Hill in Oxfordshire. One of the little thatched villages we passed through, Bishopstone, has a sign "ducks in middle of road - please drive carefullyl". I thought "Only in England!" and took a photo of the sign, which I then used as an avatar.

ps: the village pond runs alongside the narrow road and that's where the ducks live. None were in the middle of the road that day.

Incidentally, in a nearby field there's a crop circle, caught on Google Maps!


----------



## HLGStrider

My current avatar is from a Charlie the Unicorn youtube clip. You'll either really find it funny or really not get it, depending on your particular sense of humor. Either way, my two-year-old loves it and sings along with the goofy unicorns. "Narwhale of Death" is also a Charlie phrase.


----------



## Rainwall

My avatar represents _The Little Prince_ ( _Le Petit Prince_), Exupéry's most famous novella. I love this book!! My nickname is the same from many years and at the moment I don t remember why I chose it (maybe because it sounds well) ​


----------



## Môrroch

My avatar is a picture of our black Morgan stallion "C.J." (Em-Jac's Tenacity) taken back in his younger days, all dolled up for a dressage show. My forum name means Dark Horse (of course). I always enjoyed the fact that the warriors of Rohan had a pivotal role in the later battles of LOTR.
When the movie brought the massed charges of the Rohirrim to life, I was simply awed by the spectacle.

Those guys kicked butt!


----------



## Starflower

Well my forum name Starflower is a homage to my sister's daughter who is called Elanor - the Star-Sun flower. 
The avatar is Tifa from FFVII


----------



## host of eldar

one of the best threads..
name: in the movie it's one of my fav parts which the host of elves cames for Rohan for help and the music there is I think one of the best of the complete recordings. and I like elves..
avatar: legolas is my fav character in movie, book, game.. I like archers, archery,bows.. and I picked up the one which he is at helms deep
title: its from bfme2 game. legolas cries "for mirkwood" when he fires.
sig : as you know gandalf says those words in moria at the beginning. thats cool I think it shows his wisdom and prevision..


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That's right -- this thread's overdue for a revival! We have a lot of new members since last it was seen.

I think I may have mentioned some time ago how, when I first started looking at Tolkien forums, I was somewhat taken aback by the rather grandiose usernames on display. There was once even an "Eru" here. 😮

When I finally got around to joining, I -- obviously -- went in a different direction. 😁

Now, how about yours?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'd uses a random name generator when I first signed up and it stuck. The avatar I think is an image of Erestor from the movies


----------



## Ealdwyn

Ealdwyn = old + pleasure/joy/delight
Because Tolkien is an old pleasure of mine, 40 years and counting.
I'm also one of the er.... *cough* more mature members of the forum (whether I'm a delight is for others to judge 😂 )

The picture is taken from the summit of Snowdon/Yr Wyddfa, a mountain in Wales, UK. It's one of my favourite mountains to climb.


----------



## Radaghast

I came up with this s/n for another board when the first Hobbit movie came out. It's a play on the name 'Radagast' with the word 'aghast' used to indicate my reaction to those movies and to PJ's treatment of Tolkien's works in general.

My avatar is taken from the cover of a (now OOP) book I had as a child called _The Devil's Hat_ (I think) with the heads of J. R. R. Tolkien and Peter Jackson Photoshopped on.


----------



## grendel

I've always been curious about the bad guys, hence my user name and avatar. My favorite character in _Paradise Lost_?... yup.


----------



## 1stvermont

Lhunithiliel said:


> The title of the thread tells it all.
> And here's something more...
> What has made you choose THIS avatar? How did you come to the idea of chosing this particular picture? What does it show/express...? And why do you change it from time to time (IF you do)?
> And your TTF-name? How did you chose it? Does it have a meaning?
> ******
> As for me, I, being "in love" with the misterious race of the Elves and the beauty of that mythical land Valinor, decided to combine them both. As for Valinor I think I have found a very good picture - misterious, beautiful and with the star of Earendil..., the seas...
> As for the "elf" - part.... well I could not find anything else that could look "elvish"-ly enigmatic and I liked this photo of Liv...
> Then Nom assembled the pictures (Thank you, Nom!) and here it is.
> 
> As for my forum name, I received it from the "Barrow-downs" site. There the "Name generator" gave it as the Beleriand Elvish for "_a lonely eagle_". I liked it so I accepted it.
> 
> **
> 
> Now, it's YOUR turn!



My first encounter with Tolkien was through the movies and watching the two towers in the theater. When the ents attacked Isengard I was made then and there a Tolkien junky. So Treebeard has always been one of my favorite characters in Middle earth.


----------



## ArnorianRanger

The Dúnedain have always intrigued me, as has the once-fallen kingdom of Arnor; traveling far back in time we reach a place where Rangers could appropriately be called Arnorian, and thus you have my username.

The big "*A*" was assigned to me upon landing here in this fair forum, I suppose to always remind me that Arnor stands proud once again...

Thanks,

ArnorianRanger


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You can Always Award yourself an Avatar, you know. 😁


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Well...about my username...just google it then, ehhh...OK, I like to destroy strong stuff, yeah, that's all. And about my avatar, it's a ad for my fan-fiction, it's Gondor battling the Harrad, and if anyone has taken a look at my fanfic and observe them in details, then you'll get it.


----------



## ulfang

My name wasn't too hard I was reading through that part of sil while I was making my account and thought why not 

The avatar for similar reasons I looked for images of ulfang and couldn't find any so I just took a cool picture of nirnaeth anoriad instead

I probably spelt a lot wrong


----------



## Shadow

My username is inspired by the Wraiths, and the shadow that casts itself across Middle Earth which the heroes must face. My avatar is about capturing the heart of the story in one image.


----------



## Olorgando

I always liked Gandalf as a character in the book, and thought Sir Ian McKellen just nailed the character perfectly, when PJ & Co.'s script allowed him to.
And I decided on combining two of his names into one. This came out as Gandolorin on two other sites, and I switched it around to Olorgando here.

And since I first went online in late 2013 and joined my first JRRT site, I've come to resemble my avatar more and more through "seasoning".


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> "seasoning".


Pepper, I presume? 😁


----------



## Ealdwyn

Olorgando said:


> I've come to resemble my avatar more and more through "seasoning".


I'd be hugely disappointed if you didn't 😂


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Pepper, I presume? 😁


Ah, no. I was thinking of a different "season"-ing ... y'know, autumn, winter, spring, summer ... 😏


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

. . .salt? 😁


----------



## The Golden Flower

Fingolfin would have been my first choice but it was taken, so I tried Glorfindel, that was taken, so I just used a different name for Glorf.


----------



## Melkor

Melkor impressed me when I read the Silmarillion. I really like him in Ainulindalë, he really wasn't evil at that time. He just want to fill the void with his world, with his creations, beings. But Eru said no. So instead of sitting in the corner and weeping, he opposed Eru, bring his own melodies in to the music of the Ainur, don't mind what Eru thinks about that.

Just to be clear, I don't say that his later actions in Arda are right. He did many evil deeds. I am just saying, that he isn't black and white character, he is more complex and all that hatred has some reason.


----------



## m4r35n357

Here is mine 





__





Mare's nest - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





If at some point I can find a suitable (to me) Tolkien-related avatar, I will!


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Melkor said:


> Melkor impressed me when I read the Silmarillion. I really like him in Ainulindalë, he really wasn't evil at that time. He just want to fill the void with his world, with his creations, beings. But Eru said no. So instead of sitting in the corner and weeping, he opposed Eru, bring his own melodies in to the music of the Ainur, don't mind what Eru thinks about that.
> 
> Just to be clear, I don't say that his later actions in Arda are right. He did many evil deeds. I am just saying, that he isn't black and white character, he is more complex and all that hatred has some reason.


If you are looking for a creative hero, why don't you think about Aulë? He was creative but not evil. He didn't suffer from his own pride. Aulë didn't try to conquer Eru. That's why Aulë's actions didn't have terrible consequences.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

As for my forum name, there's a story behind it. I'm a twinless twin. I was born with a twin brother. Haleth and Haldar are twins too.


----------



## Melkor

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> If you are looking for a creative hero, why don't you think about Aulë? He was creative but not evil. He didn't suffer from his own pride. Aulë didn't try to conquer Eru. That's why Aulë's actions didn't have terrible consequences.


I am not very fond of Valar. They are not much better than Melkor. They are prideful just the same. They came help to free people only when Ëarendil beg them (this action flattered them). And even then Mandos was still against and wanted punish Ëarendil. They heavily prefer elves to the others. They didn't care about men (second childern of Ilúvatar which they should protect as the elves). Where was Aulë when dwars needed help? Where was Yavanna when ents needed help? If Melkor took control over Middle Earth, their children would suffer. Eru guided men at the start, but when Melkor spreaded his lies and men rejected Eru, he was offened and abandonded them (instead of this, he should help them see through his lies and be honest with them).

Only one exception is Ulmo. He actually did something for the free people and openly oppose other Valar in their inactivity.


----------



## Halasían

This thread has been around for pretty much my entire existence here on TTF, yet I never posted to it. Originally I was* 'Snowdog'* which was a very early online handle I've used going back to the BBS days of the early 90's. I used it then because it was my old CB radio handle in the late 70 & early 80's. It was based on a short story I originally wrote in the 70's based on Rush's song 'By-Tor & The Snowdog' from their album 'Caress of Steel'.

My current name of Halasían is character I created in a forum roleplay in 2000 on The One Ring called Shadow Over Arnor (the old board is still there but the HTML coding isn't working any longer). I've used it here since.... 2005ish? My avatar is one I've used since 2003 when I discovered Cherif Fortin and his artwork, but changed it to this one because he was an older ranger and wanted to distinguish between him and his son Hanasían.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> If you are looking for a creative hero, why don't you think about Aulë? He was creative but not evil. He didn't suffer from his own pride. Aulë didn't try to conquer Eru. That's why Aulë's actions didn't have terrible consequences.


I hope you're not hurting Mairon if you're going to mention Aule. He later turned against him. 

My avatar is basically Nienna standing on the Western borders, looking out to the Western seas, from either her Halls, or the Halls of Mandos - both of which I like.

As for my name, I like Miriel (first wife of Finwe) from _The Silmarillion_, and her passing to Námo's Halls was a pitiful one - I felt bad for her, and Finwe too. _Amaniel _means "daughter of Aman". _Ithilwen _would be my middle name, meaning "maiden of Ithil (the moon)".

P.S. Since I'm the Maia of both Námo and Nienna, if I had my own Halls (that would be the 3rd one - _Halls of Ithilwen_, I presume?  ), it would probably look something like this:



*Anybody like to come along? There's light and quiet, peace and healing; you're invited. Although I can be a paradox sometimes - stern as Námo, or compassionate as Nienna. I guess it just depends on who's in my Halls, if there are any to begin with - I hope I'm not the only one to dwell there... *​


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Miriel Amaniel said:


> hope you're not hurting Mairon if you're going to mention Aule. He later turned against him.


My point is that there are a lot of creative characters among positive ones. One doesn't have to be rebellious to be creative. And, obviously, I like positive characters.


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

HALETH✒🗡 said:


> My point is that there are a lot of creative characters among positive ones. One doesn't have to be rebellious to be creative.


I would have to agree there. But _sometimes_, I can have a slight disregard for the rules...


HALETH✒🗡 said:


> And, obviously, I like positive characters.


I can tell. But sometimes the negative ones are among the most complex and intriguing of them all.


----------



## HobbitGirl

Posting again in this thread to update cause I THINK my last post here was in?? 2008??? or something.

*Name: * Literally the same reason as always; I like Hobbits (and vibe with them in a big way sometimes) and I'm short. Notably, TTF was my VERY FIRST social media (not counting AOL cause that was its own beast), and HobbitGirl my very first username, as such. Being called HG made me INORDINATELY happy because it was the first nickname I was ever GIVEN online, and I always was more fond of my given nicknames than ones I made myself. (HG was my _espesse_, if you will.)

*Avatar: * Oh this? This is a snippet of a cute little art my lil sis Lea drew of me a bazillion years ago, back when I still had long hair. (I've got Dick Grayson hair now.) I thought it looked particularly Hobbit-ish, and it IS actually an artistic depiction of ME and not one of my characters or muses, so I figured it'd make a good icon.


----------



## Ent

Well-aged Enting. Well, let's see.
1) - I'm pretty old now.
2) - I've got some pretty tough bark, and some twigs and leaves that often get all blown about and tangled up.
3) - I'm an "Enting" because I've been about 5 decades from first reading of Tolkien, to getting around at last to dealing with the other extensive works and deeper lore.

So there it is.


----------



## Will Whitfoot

My avatar is a photograph taken of me examining an unusual burl on a tree. It was taken with a film camera, and it was not until the pictures were returned that I SAW the face in the tree looking down at me. It was NOT visible from my perspective, and the person taking the photo did not see it as a face. A particular trick of the dappling sunlight at that moment revealed a rather stern looking female visage. I immediately thought of the Entwives. So this is a non-photoshopped view of my sole encounter with an entwife in the wild. 

My alter-ego Will Whitfoot is of course the Mayor of The Shire. We never actually meet him in the story... other than stories about him. But as mayor he would also have overseen The Post, The Mint, The Watch, and The Survey. As an administrator whose principal duties would be sampling all the current brews around The Shire, kissing babies, making sure the Post was running smoothly, and that no Wolves were coming across the Brandywine, he appealed to me more than any of the principal characters. Will Whitfoot epitomizes Hobbitry to me.


----------



## ZehnWaters

I like the picture of young Ar-Pharazôn. ZehnWaters has been my screen name for decades now. It was a character I made for a Gundam Wing RPG.


----------



## Eljorahir

My name is Joe. When I joined the forum, I rather hastily just stuck a Jo into the first Tolkien-sounding name that popped into my mind. I'm starting to think maybe Celebrimjo would have been better. Or maybe even Tom Bombajo. Maybe I'll upgrade my name later.

For the avatar, I just thought the Glaurung eye looked cool (complete with Nienor reflection.)


----------



## Ent

Eljorahir said:


> My name is Joe. When I joined the forum, I rather hastily just stuck a Jo into the first Tolkien-sounding name that popped into my mind. I'm starting to think maybe Celebrimjo would have been better. Or maybe even Tom Bombajo. Maybe I'll upgrade my name later.
> 
> For the avatar, I just thought the Glaurung eye looked cool (complete with Nienor reflection.)



But.... El Jo ra hir - doesn't that mean "The Joe is here" ??
What will we ever do if you change it. Does that mean you'll be elsewhere?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe he'll be in Johan? Or Gonjor?

Not Morjor, I hope! 😳


----------



## Halasían

Will Whitfoot said:


> My avatar is a photograph taken of me examining an unusual burl on a tree. It was taken with a film camera, and it was not until the pictures were returned that I SAW the face in the tree looking down at me. It was NOT visible from my perspective, and the person taking the photo did not see it as a face. A particular trick of the dappling sunlight at that moment revealed a rather stern looking female visage. I immediately thought of the Entwives. So this is a non-photoshopped view of my sole encounter with an entwife in the wild.
> 
> My alter-ego Will Whitfoot is of course the Mayor of The Shire. We never actually meet him in the story... other than stories about him. But as mayor he would also have overseen The Post, The Mint, The Watch, and The Survey. As an administrator whose principal duties would be sampling all the current brews around The Shire, kissing babies, making sure the Post was running smoothly, and that no Wolves were coming across the Brandywine, he appealed to me more than any of the principal characters. Will Whitfoot epitomizes Hobbitry to me.


I remember first meeting you on Minas Tirith dot com (RIP) when the mayor dropped into my long-running 'Snowdog's Inn' I had there until I burnt the place down in 2016. Gave me some bottles of 'Old Winyards'. Might still have one in the cellar somewhere. Remember you having a difference of opinion of the site boss WGW shortly thereafter and you not returning. Been good to catch back up with you on various sites over the years. I think I may have gotten a 'Bree' address from your post at one time... somewhere in Archet or Combe...


----------



## Will Whitfoot

Halasían said:


> I remember first meeting you on Minas Tirith dot com (RIP) when the mayor dropped into my long-running 'Snowdog's Inn' I had there until I burnt the place down in 2016. Gave me some bottles of 'Old Winyards'. Might still have one in the cellar somewhere. Remember you having a difference of opinion of the site boss WGW shortly thereafter and you not returning. Been good to catch back up with you on various sites over the years. I think I may have gotten a 'Bree' address from your post at one time... somewhere in Archet or Combe...


Ha! Well met! Ah, the Old Winyards! I'm afraid I drained the last one here a couple years ago. If you've still got any I might have to stop in and help you with that! On Minas Tirith I made the mistake of being TOO immersive for the thread boss. I had Will Whitfoot receive a mysterious letter in the story... and just for fun I went all-in and actually created the letter, complete with handmade paper, wax seal, and stamps and postmarks etc. and included images of the "artyfact" in the thread. I guess that crossed some line and became TOO much fun. Maybe they thought I was trying to muscle in on their leadership? It just wasn't fun anymore. So I had Will Whitfoot catch a stray arrow in the neck. Came in through an open window, no explanation. Will Whitfoot was dead. Never went back.


----------



## Akhôrahil

My username is the name of one of the three Numenorean ringwraiths from Middle-Earth Role Playing books. I liked bis backstory being from a Numenorean colony in Far Harad far to the south of Umbar. Besides I do not always want to be a nice guy.


----------

